# Annual Soldier Hunt Shotgun Raffle



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Raffle to benefit the Good Olâ€™ Boys Hunting Club Annual Soldier Hunt​​Remington 870 Express Shotgun​.12 Gauge 26â€ Barrel ​Laminate Stock/Matte Barrel ​Tickets are $1 each 6 for $5.​Drawing to be held on 22 Aug 2014.​(need not be present to win)​​Contact State_Vet to buy a raffle ticket.​


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

*GOBHunting*

who do I make the check out to
thanks


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

MR. L. said:


> who do I make the check out to
> thanks


good ol'boys hunting club


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for everyone that bought raffle tickets. We had the drawing this weekend, a gentleman out of Copperas Cove, Texas won the drawing, and has been contacted. Thanks again for participating, we will be having another drawing for deer rifle here shortly.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Cool... Congrats to the winner.


----------

